# household benefits package



## tinal (23 Apr 2009)

Hi All

Im looking for some advice please.  My father will turn 66 soon and will qualify for the state pension.  He will also qualify for the Household Benefits Package.  My query is: If my mother takes on a part-time job (only a few hours per week) will her wage affect his elegibility for the Household Benefits Package?

Will the amount she earns directly affect his pension also? 
Thanks 

tina


----------



## gipimann (24 Apr 2009)

If your father is entitled to a contributory state pension (based on PRSI contributions) then your mother's part-time work won't affect his personal rate (the amount he's paid for himself).  If she earns over 100 euro per week, then his payment for her may be reduced, and if she earns over 310 euro per week, he won't get a payment for her at all.

As long as your mother's earnings are less than 300 euro per week, and your father gets a payment in his pension for her, then the household benefits package won't be affected either.

Info on the household benefits package may be found here


----------



## roker (24 Apr 2009)

Can I jump into this query with an additional question of my own. I will be 66 in a few weeks and have a state pension Irish and UK, plus annuity. Is the household benefit package means tested? Or will I automatically receive it? I am on a transitional pension at present.


----------



## gipimann (25 Apr 2009)

From the information in the link posted earlier, if you are getting a qualifying payment (and Irish State Pension is one of them), there is no means test for the household benefits package.


----------



## roker (26 Apr 2009)

Please note qualifications, this is ambiguous for under 70 yrs

_The package is available to people aged over 70 who are resident in the State and to people under age 70 who are also resident in the State in certain circumstances.  Only one person in a household can qualify for the package at any time._​


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Apr 2009)

There is further clarification which states if you are aged between 66 and 70 you will qualify if 

(a) you have a qualifying payment ie Contributory Pension

and

(b) you live alone or with spouse/partner who earns under E310

There are also other categories who also qualify (Those on Invalidity pension, disability allowance, carers allowance etc)


----------



## roker (27 Apr 2009)

Thanks Black Sheep. That makes it look good for me.


----------



## Black Sheep (28 Apr 2009)

If you are coming up to age 66 and comply with condition (b) of my post (it appears you comply with condition (a), then you should fill up your application soon

Remember: Always keep copies of application forms in case of query


----------



## Jane Doe (2 May 2009)

black sheep said:


> remember: Always keep copies of application forms in case of query


+1


----------



## Omega (23 Aug 2009)

gipimann said:


> ..... As long as your mother's earnings are less than 300 euro per week, and your father gets a payment in his pension for her, then the household benefits package won't be affected either.....


May I ask a related question? - If the spouse of the person receiving the state contributory pension is receiving a pay-related benefit in his/her own right and/or has savings of his/her own, does the pensioner still qualify for the benefits package? Thanks.....


----------



## roker (23 Aug 2009)

Is there a backlog of applying the Housold B. Package? I am now 66 and have just started receiving my contributory Pension (98%) I sent off the application forms for the Bus Pass and the HBP many weeks ago. I have received the bus pass but there is no mention of the HBP.


----------



## Black Sheep (23 Aug 2009)

Yes, Household Benefit takes some time to process and will apply to the next bill and t.v. licence following the application.

The credit may not appear on the next bill but the accumulated credits will be applied further down the line


----------



## Black Sheep (23 Aug 2009)

Omega could you explain what you mean by a pay-related benefit.
Is this an SW payment and if so, which one?


----------



## Omega (24 Aug 2009)

Hi Black Sheep, it is a payment for Illness Benefit.....


----------



## Black Sheep (24 Aug 2009)

Spouses income from Illness Benefit alone will not preclude her from Household benefits.

However if there are substantial savings this may affect the situation

Spouses allowable income is E310 including the Illness Benefit


----------



## Omega (27 Aug 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> ..... if there are substantial savings this may affect the situation.....


Do savings in this context include funds invested in pension AVC's? Thanks.....


----------



## Black Sheep (27 Aug 2009)

SW are not specific on detail of pension funds. 
I suppose the real question is would your spouse qualify as an adult dependant if she did *not* have a payment in her right. 

If she would qualify as dependant adult even for a small part of the QA payment then you would qualify for HB package


----------

